# Me da un problema tras la instalacion,ayuda porfavor!

## Vorxok

Hola a todos! Lo primero me gustaria saludaros a todos ya que este es mi primer mensaje en estos lares.

Bueno pues aqui va mi problema...

Tras instalar el SO sin problemas aparentes termina la instalacion y me dice de reiniciar. Despues al cargar se me corta la carga del sistema y me dice lo siguiente:

```

Determining root device ...

!!Block device /dev/sda2 is not a valid root device

Could not find  the root block device in.

   Please specify another value or: Press Enter For the same, type "shell" for a shell, or "q" to skip...

   root block device () ::_
```

No entiendo por que dice que es un dispositivo de raiz no valido la particion sda2 que cree.

He probado de varias formas de hacer la instalacion y ya no se como seguir.

En una ocasion cambie todas las particiones a reserfs en otra a ext4 que es la que pretendia poner. y luego tambien entre estas combinaciones he probado poniendo en otra particion /boot la ultima que probe que conste que cojo el final del disco duro por que segun he leido son las partes mas rapidas de el disco asi que lo rodeno desde la parte exterior de el plato hacia la interior mas lenta:

sda6 Swap

sda4 /boot

sda2 /

sda3 /home (Aqui tengo que decir que esta esta dentro de una extendida con otra particion en ntfs para poder intercambiar cosas con la gente que tiene el famoso SO con tanto agujero.)

Si necesitais mas datos por favor decirme que necesiteis.

Saludos

----------

## Vorxok

Creo que ya se donde tengo el problema y creo que lo podría solucionar desde el terminal, pero no se como hacerlo a ver si alguien puede ayudarme.

Creo que he de cambiar en grub para que me detecte el volumen que en verdad tiene por usb por que si meto ese disco dentro de un notebook me arranca sin ningún problema.

Como lo ago desde terminal?

Saludos

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> sda6 Swap
> 
> sda4 /boot
> 
> sda2 /
> ...

 

sda3 no creo que sea posible que esté en una extendida pues las particiones lógicas empiezan numerarse por 5, es decir sda5 seria la primera particion logica.

¿Te importa pegar la salida del comando fdisk -l ? es que se me hace muy rara esa tabla de particiones que posteas.

----------

## pelelademadera

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ¿Te importa pegar la salida del comando fdisk -l ? es que se me hace muy rara esa tabla de particiones que posteas.

 

posteate el fdisk -l

----------

## ZaPa

Hola.

Verifica en los modulos del kernel si tienes el modulo apropiado del chipset de tu placa base.

A mi me ocurrio esto, y la solución fué la que te digo.

Obten la información del chipset de tu placa base con:

```

lspci | grep IDE

```

Y despues haz para compilar kernel....con:

```

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

```

Y ahi busca la compatibilidad de tu chipset del kernel.

Estoy seguro que será eso.

Ya nos comentas.

Un saludo.

----------

## Vorxok

Aquí os dejo la salida del fstab. Lo he cambiado y ahora lo tengo así funcionando dentro del portatil sin usb:

```
/dev/sda3               /                       ext4    user_xattr,noatime 1 1

/dev/sda6               /home                   ext4    user_xattr,noatime 1 2

/dev/sda1               /boot                   ext4    user_xattr,noatime 1 2

/dev/shm                /dev/shm                tmpfs   defaults        0 0

/dev/sda4               swap                    swap    defaults        0 0
```

sda2 es una particion NTFS para llevar archivos de un S.O a otros ya que este disco es externo.

```
Disco /dev/sda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19457 cylinders

Units = cilindros of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x6d236c5c

Disposit. Inicio    Comienzo      Fin      Bloques  Id  Sistema

/dev/sda1   *           1          15      120456   83  Linux

/dev/sda2              16       17862   143356027+   5  Extendida

/dev/sda3           17863       19264    11261565   83  Linux

/dev/sda4           19265       19457     1550272+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda5              16       15695   125949568+   7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sda6           15696       17862    17406396   83  Linux

```

De todos modos probare ahora lo que me a dicho ZaPa A ver si se me soluciona como externo. Ya  os comento como a ido la cosa.

Muchas gracias a todos.

Saludos

----------

## Vorxok

Zapa el primer codigo no me entra para poder ver el modelo de chipset.

De paso voy a abrir otro tema para preguntar por desactivar detector de SO'S de grub. Para que no me detecte los windows.

Saludos

----------

## phyro

 *Vorxok wrote:*   

> Zapa el primer codigo no me entra para poder ver el modelo de chipset.
> 
> De paso voy a abrir otro tema para preguntar por desactivar detector de SO'S de grub. Para que no me detecte los windows.
> 
> Saludos

 

¿Probaste corriendo como root "lspci | grep IDE"?.

----------

## Vorxok

Si pero no me entraba :S

De todos modos lo acabo de solucionar ahora mismo y no se como :S

solo he hecho esto con el HD dentro del portatil y por lo que sea ahora cuando lo pongo externamente me funciona :S

```
sudo chmod -x /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober- Aunque esto no me hacia nada.

```

Edite el archivo:

```
sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
```

Añadi esta linea:

```
GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=true
```

Y ahora me arranca desde el USB. Me falta probar si me arrana el sistema sin detectarme los windows de los pc's donde meta este SO externo que es por lo que había echo esto,pero mi sorpresa es que ahora me arranca perfectamente  :Very Happy: 

Saludos a todos muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda

----------

## Vorxok

Bueno acabo de probar poniendolo como extraible y no funciona,si el pc tiene otro disco duro. asi que me va ahora externo pero siempre que desconecte o saque el HD del portatil.

He comprobado como arranca y el SO busca al arrancar el sda pero cuando se poene el usb estando el disco duro del pc donde conecto es sdb, por lo tanto me imajino que tendria que cambiar todo como sdb¿no?

Lo que he visto es el grub.conf y arranca asi, lo cual no creo que aqui este el problema, si no, no arrancaria el grub?... o si tendria que cambiar todo por el sdb?:

```
# grub.conf generated by the Sabayon Linux Installer

#

# Note that you do not have to rerun grub after making changes to this file

# NOTICE:  You have a /boot partition.  This means that

#          all kernel and initrd paths are relative to /boot/, eg.

#          root (hd0,0)

#          kernel /kernel-genkernel real_root=/dev/sda3

#          initrd /initramfs-genkernel

### AUTOMAGIC BOOT DEVICE DETECTION -- DO NOT REMOVE ###

#boot=sda

### AUTOMAGIC BOOT DEVICE DETECTION END ###

default=0

timeout=3

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title ZyX Linux (kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.30-gentoo)

   root (hd0,0)

   kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.30-gentoo  root=/dev/ram0 ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3 dolvm init=/linuxrc splash=silent,theme:gentoo vga=791 console=tty1 quiet resume=swap:/dev/sda4 real_resume=/dev/sda4

   initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.30-gentoo

   savedefault

title ZyX Linux (kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.30-gentoo) (safe mode)

   root (hd0,0)

   kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.30-gentoo root=/dev/ram0 ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3 dolvm init=/linuxrc console=tty1 resume=swap:/dev/sda4 real_resume=/dev/sda4 nox gentoo=nox acpi=off ide=nodma vga=normal

   initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.30-gentoo

   savedefault

title Other Operating System - Microchof Winbugs

   rootnoverify (hd0,4)

   chainloader +1

   savedefault
```

Y del fstab tendría también que cambiarlo todo por el sdb para que así me arranque por usb con cualquier ordenador?Que lio llevo.

Gracias a todos.

Saludos a toda la comunidad  :Smile: 

----------

## esteban_conde

No vas a poder hacer que arrancando desde el disco USB puedas iniciar en cualquier ordenador sin tocar grub pues puede cambiar lo que cada caja contenga, sean dispositivos scsi, IDE u otro tipo de dispositivos dependiendo así mismo de la BIOS de cada uno, no obstante si puedes hacer que cada dispositivo que tengas con grub como gestor de arranque lleve una entrada para arrancar desde el dispositivo USB, intentaré pegarte la que tengo en un amd Athlon que tiene una placa base con IDE y reconoce los discos duros propios como hda y hdb respectivamente y al dispositivo USB como sda.

 *Quote:*   

> title gentoo-ext
> 
> root (hd2,4)
> 
> kernel (hd2,4)/kernel-2.6.20 rootdelay=10 root=/dev/sda5
> ...

 

hd2 es el dispositivo USB

hd1 es el segundo disco duro

hd0 es el primer disco duro

De tal manera que hd0=hda; hd1=hdb y hd2=sda

En un portatil HP amd Turion esta entrada difiere ya que hd0=sda y hd1=sdb y si tropezaramos con algun otro cacharro es fácil que cambiara de nuevo.

Edito:

para decirte que lo que si te servirá sin cambios es fstab al menos para / y todo lo que cuelgue de ahí ya que para todos los efectos una vez que cargas el sistema el dispositivo USB se convierte en el primer disco duro para ese sistema.

----------

## opotonil

No se si es valido o no, asi que lo planteo a ver si alguien tiene mas idea o por si quieres probar.

Nunca lo he utilizado pero por poder se que tanto en el grub como en el fstab se puede utilizar el UUID, lo que no se si es siempre el mismo independientemente del equipo en el que se conecte el HD o no...

Para ver el UUID como root y con el HD conectado, por supuesto:

```

blkid

```

En grub quedaria algo como:

```

... real_root=UUID=EL_UUID_DE_LA_PARTICION ...

```

Y en el fstab:

```

UUID=EL_UUID_DE_LA_PARTICION /PUNTO_DE_MONTAJE ...

```

Salu2.

----------

## Vorxok

Muchas gracias a los dos, voy a probar lo que me dice Esteban que parece fácil, y si no mirare lo que me dice opo que soy novatillo en esto y no se de que va lo que me dice.Si me surge algún problemilla os cuento compañeros.

Saludos a toda la comunidad.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> y si no mirare lo que me dice opo que soy novatillo en esto

 

Estaría bien que lo probaras como ejercicio, no obstante te diré que a mi no me funciona y debe ser debido a que en este caso es igual dar UUID que el el nombre de la partición en lenguaje linux.

----------

## Vorxok

No me a funcionado ahora no me arranca se reinicia al no poder arrancar, eso sera por que no se como hacerlo Esteban. Expongo lo que he cambiado:

```
# grub.conf generated by the Sabayon Linux Installer 

# 

# Note that you do not have to rerun grub after making changes to this file 

# NOTICE:  You have a /boot partition.  This means that 

#          all kernel and initrd paths are relative to /boot/, eg. 

#          root (hd0,0) 

#          kernel /kernel-genkernel real_root=/dev/sda3 

#          initrd /initramfs-genkernel 

### AUTOMAGIC BOOT DEVICE DETECTION -- DO NOT REMOVE ### 

#boot=sda 

### AUTOMAGIC BOOT DEVICE DETECTION END ### 

default=0 

timeout=3 

splashimage=(hd2,4)/grub/splash.xpm.gz 

title Vorxok Gnu-Linux (kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.30-gentoo) 

   root (hd2,4) 

   kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.30-gentoo  root=/dev/ram0 ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3 dolvm init=/linuxrc splash=silent,theme:gentoo vga=791 console=tty1 quiet resume=swap:/dev/sda4 real_resume=/dev/sda4 

   initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.30-gentoo 

   savedefault 

title Vorxok Gnu-Linux (kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.30-gentoo) (safe mode) 

   root (hd2,4) 

   kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.30-gentoo root=/dev/ram0 ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3 dolvm init=/linuxrc console=tty1 resume=swap:/dev/sda4 real_resume=/dev/sda4 nox gentoo=nox acpi=off ide=nodma vga=normal 

   initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.30-gentoo 

   savedefault 

title Other Operating System - Microchof Winbugs 

   rootnoverify (hd0,4) 

   chainloader +1 

   savedefault
```

Lo he cambiado como creía que seria según el arranque que me pusiste como ejemplo.

No se si estará mal todo o me faltan cosas, ahora no puedo arrancar el sistema  :Sad:  A si que tampoco he podido mirar lo que me dijo opo.

Saludos a tod@s

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> title Vorxok Gnu-Linux (kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.30-gentoo)
> 
>    root (hd1,4)
> 
>    kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.30-gentoo  root=/dev/ram0 ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sdb3 dolvm init=/linuxrc splash=silent,theme:gentoo vga=791 console=tty1 quiet resume=swap:/dev/sdb4 real_resume=/dev/sdb4
> ...

 

Cambialo de esa forma y cuentanos.

----------

## Vorxok

Nada que no hay suerte me sale este error:

```

Error 22: No such partition
```

He probado poniéndolo así pero tampoco. 

```
title Vorxok Gnu-Linux (kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.30-gentoo) 

root (hd0,4) 

kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.30-gentoo root=/dev/ram0 ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sdb3 dolvm init=/linuxrc splash=silent,theme:gentoo vga=791 console=tty1 quiet resume=swap:/dev/sdb4 real_resume=/dev/sdb4 

initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.30-gentoo 

savedefault
```

Tambien en otros sistemas he probado en ponerlo en hd1,4 y en gentoo poniendolo como me va pero sin que tenga el portatil su disco duro interno en hd0,0 (por defecto)y tampoco.

Me entran ganas de poner ubuntu y ver como lo tiene, por que con ese no tengo problemas en ponerlo en ninguna parte   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Saludos

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

>  hd0,0

 No exactamente, el disco a que te refieres segun grub es (hd0) siendo (hd0,0) la primera partición de dicho disco el equivalente en la sintaxis de linux seria hda y hda1 respectivamente.

Cambiando el tema, puedes modificar las lineas de cada entrada de grub sobre la marcha (Los cambios sólo sirven para la sesion actual) aprovechando el tiempo de retardo, para editarlo pulsa "e" sin comillas para editar cada linea que quieras cambiar pulsa intro para volver a la edicion, corre lineas con las teclas del cursor y pulsa "b" inicial de boot

para arrancar con los cambios realizados, de esta forma no nienes que arrancar con otro CD para editar grub, es bastante fácil y en seguida adquieres soltura.

Espero que te sirva.

----------

## Vorxok

Bueno al final no lo he conseguido arrancar como se pretendía, la única forma de arrancarlo con los ordenadores donde voy a arrancarlo era poniendo sdbX como con todos ellos siempre me lo pone en sdb pues lo he puesto así. Lo que me estoy pensando seriamente es de instalar desde minimal el gentoo para poderlo hacer todo a mi gusto ya que voy sabiendo que es lo que quiero.

Os agradezco a todos los aportes que me facilitasteis por que como dijo esteban probando he aprendido mas cosas y eso os lo debo a todos vosotros  :Wink:  Espero en un futuro poder ayudar a los nuevos en esta fantástica distro.

Saludos a toda la comunidad.

----------

